# Mild custom Schwinn middleweight



## olevince (Sep 4, 2019)

One of the nicest riding bikes I've had. Rattle can sprayed the frame & fork satin black. Deluxe headset, seat post, clamp and pedals from a '61 breeze. Heavy gauge spoked S7's with two speed kickback from a '70's tandem. Just added the westwind tires. Only part not Schwinn are the aftermarket handlebars. I had chrome fenders and black wingtip chainguard on it but I like this look better. Haven't ridden any other bike since I completed this one!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2019)

paint that Maroon, put a worn brooks saddle on it and some sort of Schwinn bars and that's close to the one I road the most during the time I had it. took a lot less effort to move than my springer bike.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like a very nice rider, although I'm sure that none of your parts came from a 61 Breeze.


----------

